# Temperature troppo alte?

## Pancu

Salve ragazzi,

ho appena acquistato un bel case insonorizzato con pannelli Bequiet per il mio server casalingo.

Ora xò, come temevo, le temperature si alzano e io non essendo esperto chiedo a voi consigli.

Ho installato lm_sensors e vi illustro due test fatti.

Il primo è a Server appena acceso dopo lungo periodo di riposo (10 ore)

```
k8temp-pci-00c3

Adapter: PCI adapter

Core0 Temp:

             +34 C

Core1 Temp:

             +29 C

w83627thf-isa-0290

Adapter: ISA adapter

VCore:     +1.35 V  (min =  +1.33 V, max =  +1.47 V)

+12V:     +12.77 V  (min = +10.82 V, max = +13.19 V)

+3.3V:     +3.17 V  (min =  +3.14 V, max =  +3.47 V)

+5V:       +4.99 V  (min =  +4.75 V, max =  +5.25 V)

-12V:     -12.44 V  (min = -13.18 V, max = -10.80 V)

V5SB:      +4.97 V  (min =  +4.76 V, max =  +5.24 V)

VBat:      +3.02 V  (min =  +2.40 V, max =  +3.60 V)

System Fan:

             0 RPM  (min = 3000 RPM, div = 2)              ALARM

CPU Fan:  2721 RPM  (min =  799 RPM, div = 8)

North Bridge Fan:

          6026 RPM  (min = 3000 RPM, div = 2)

M/B Temp:    +39 C  (high =   +45 C, hyst =   +40 C)   sensor = thermistor

CPU Temp:  +35.5 C  (high =   +65 C, hyst =   +60 C)   sensor = thermistor

alarms:   Chassis intrusion detection                      ALARM

beep_enable:

          Sound alarm enabled

```

Questo invece dopo una decina di ore acceso:

```
k8temp-pci-00c3

Adapter: PCI adapter

Core0 Temp:

             +40 C

Core1 Temp:

             +38 C

w83627thf-isa-0290

Adapter: ISA adapter

VCore:     +1.35 V  (min =  +1.33 V, max =  +1.47 V)

+12V:     +12.83 V  (min = +10.82 V, max = +13.19 V)

+3.3V:     +3.17 V  (min =  +3.14 V, max =  +3.47 V)

+5V:       +4.99 V  (min =  +4.75 V, max =  +5.25 V)

-12V:     -12.44 V  (min = -13.18 V, max = -10.80 V)

V5SB:      +5.00 V  (min =  +4.76 V, max =  +5.24 V)

VBat:      +3.04 V  (min =  +2.40 V, max =  +3.60 V)

System Fan:

          112500 RPM  (min = 3000 RPM, div = 2)

CPU Fan:  2678 RPM  (min =  799 RPM, div = 8)

North Bridge Fan:

          6192 RPM  (min = 3000 RPM, div = 2)

M/B Temp:    +52 C  (high =   +45 C, hyst =   +40 C)   sensor = thermistor   ALARM

CPU Temp:  +43.0 C  (high =   +65 C, hyst =   +60 C)   sensor = thermistor

alarms:   Chassis intrusion detection                      ALARM

beep_enable:

          Sound alarm enabled

```

Sempre che abbia configurato al meglio lm_sensors, verso quali max temperature devo iniziare a spaventarmi?

Potete darmi qualche consiglio?

Grazie.

----------

## federico

Su questa discussione ognuno ha sempre da dire la sua, c'e' chi gia' si preoccuperebbe c'e' chi no. Io personalmente non mi preoccupo fin tanto che il pc non si spegne da solo per protezione. Cioe' intorno a 30 gradi piu' di quelli che hai.

----------

## oRDeX

Secondo me, se il server rimane intorno ai 40 in stato di riposo va tutto bene.

Poi come ha detto federeico c'è chi già si preoccuperebbe  :Razz: 

----------

## riverdragon

Le temperature che hai mostrato sono regolari, secondo me.

Con hddtemp controlla la temperatura del disco, è quello che ne risente maggiormente.

----------

## skypjack

30-40 gradi mi sembrano più che buone, puoi azzardare anche di più!!  :Wink: 

----------

## flocchini

senza sapere che cpu e' non ha molto senso ragionarci (eccomi, io sono quello fissato con le temp  :Laughing: )

cmq se aumentano dopo l'avvio e poi restano stabili... se le temp sono entro i margini di tollerazna non c'e' da preoccuparsi. se l'escalation e' costante allora c'e' qsa che non va  :Smile: 

----------

## riverdragon

Indipendentemente da che cpu è, i valori sono molto sotto la soglia di attenzione. I limiti hardware sul mio core duo (su un portatile) prevedono un taglio forzato della frequenza a 100° e il taglio dell'alimentazione a 105°. Con l'alloggiamento della cpu pulito però non raggiungo nemmeno i 70° in compilazione pesante.

----------

## Pancu

Grazie ragazzi per i consigli preziosi che sapete darmi.

Come CPU ho un AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4200.

Ora come consigliato da riverdragon controllo anche gli hd.

Le temperature dei miei Hd controllate con hddtemp sono nella norma??

```
Device /dev/sda has temperature of 69°C

Device /dev/sdb has temperature of 70°C

Device /dev/sdc has temperature of 70°C

Device /dev/hdc has temperature of 67°C 

Device /dev/hdd has temperature of 62°C 
```

----------

## oRDeX

/dev/sda: FUJITSU MHY2250BH: 39°C

Questa è la mia in fase di riposo non proprio costante.

Le tue sinceramente mi sembrano un pò alte...dischi tutti appiccicati nel case?

----------

## flocchini

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> Indipendentemente da che cpu è, i valori sono molto sotto la soglia di attenzione. I limiti hardware sul mio core duo (su un portatile) prevedono un taglio forzato della frequenza a 100° e il taglio dell'alimentazione a 105°. Con l'alloggiamento della cpu pulito però non raggiungo nemmeno i 70° in compilazione pesante.

 

tu parli di un portatile, il suo e' un desktop: se e' un athlon-BE non dico che e' prossimo alla fusione ma quasi... Io tendo ad essere abbastanza scrupoloso riguardo al controllo delle temp

----------

## Pancu

Ma non esiste una protezione sulla Motherboard che spegne automaticamente il PC se si arriva ad una temperatura elevata?

----------

## djinnZ

Si ma a lungo andare fai sempre disastri.

Se l'aria nel case è a 60° è ovvio che qualcosa non va ma potrebbe anche essere solo che più ventole disposte male abbiano creato una zona di aria ferma in corrispondenza degli hd (che sono la cosa che più contribuisce al riscaldamento dell'intero pc, anche se singolarmente non arrivano a grandi temperature.), nel caso risolvi mettendo delle ventole supplementari tra un hd e l'altro.

----------

## Pancu

Ho appena scoperto che qualcosa non va nella mia configurazione di hddtemp.

Appena acceso il Pc dopo 12 ore di stop, mi da sempre temperature elevate intorno ai 60°.

Come posso regolare hddtemp??Sapete aiutarmi??

----------

## djinnZ

Se come penso hai 5 hd impilati l'uno sull'altro che il secondo ed il terzo dall'alto raggiungano gli 80°/90° in arresto è normale (quasi) e non credo che possano avere problemi, avrenno tenuto presente condizioni simili quando li hanno progettati.

Ho risolto (ne ho 8: 5 negli slot 5,25" e tre negli slot interni 3,5") attraverso ventole supplementari e case autoventilati in alluminio (che scottano davvero quando li estraggo, indipendentemente da quanto tempo ho lasciato acceso il computer) ma comunque non vanno mai sotto i 49°.

Nel caso hai uno slot 5,25" libero puoi pensare di mettere un dispositivo attivo di raffreddamento.

Verifica che siano ben ventilati, se effettivamente meccanica ed elettronica sono a 60° basta che provi con la mano, la temperatura esterna non potrà mai esser meno di una quarantina di gradi.

----------

## Cazzantonio

Fregatene della temperatura del processore, tanto non è che ti danno un premio per la temperatura più bassa. Il processore funziona o non funziona; eventualmente può dare segni di instabilità, ma se non è il tuo caso allora è tutto ok.

Un discorso completamente diverso va fatto per gli hd. Questi sono dispositivi di memorizzazione magnetici e l'alta temperatura rischia di rovinarli irreparabilmente. Rircorda che gli hd contengono tutti i tuoi preziosi dati! Se il pc muore se ne fa uno nuovo, se perdi i dati sei nella merda!

Ogni hd dovrebbe avere la sua bella ventola (le più efficienti sono quelle che si montano sotto) che mantiene stabile la temperatura sotto i 30 gradi.

Io inizio a preoccuparmi quando la temperatura degli hd sale sopra i 27-28 gradi e spengerei tutto appena supera i 35.

----------

## Pancu

Grazie degli innumerevoli consigli.

Ho provveduto a comprare due ventole per due hd 3,5", mentre altri due hd li inseriro in un case in alluminio negli slot 5,25".

Sperando che in questo modo la temperatura si abbassa.

Cmq, temperature cosi basse sono sicuramente dovute al materiale fonoassorbente che circonda il mio case.

----------

## flocchini

io continuo a preoccuparmi di tener freschi cpu e hdd, poi voi fate come volete   :Laughing:   Ogni cpu ha una temperatura massima di esercizio consigliata: non ci sono premi se la tieni piu' bassa, ma c'e' una cpu malfunzionante per chi sfora :p E lo stesso vale per gli hdd, hanno delle tolleranze e vanno rispettate, per quanto mi riguarda preferisco investire in ventole di qualita' e silenziose piuttosto che in pannelli fonoassorbenti

----------

## Pancu

Ragazzi, sul mio server ho notato questo errore in fase di boot:

```
w83627hf: Found W83627THF chip at 0x290

w83627hf w83627hf.656: Reading VID from GPIO5

w83627hf w83627hf.656: Sensor type 3435 is deprecated, please use 4 instead

w83627hf w83627hf.656: Sensor type 3435 is deprecated, please use 4 instead

w83627hf w83627hf.656: Sensor type 3435 is deprecated, please use 4 instead

```

Sono un niubbo, potete dirmi come risolvere??

----------

## Pancu

Missione quasi compiuta..  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Ho inserito una ventola dietro agli Hd ed ecco i risultati:

```
# /etc/cron.daily/check_hd_temp.sh

Device /dev/sda has temperature of 51°C (limit 1°C)

Device /dev/sdb has temperature of 53°C (limit 1°C)

Device /dev/sdc has temperature of 55°C (limit 1°C)

Device /dev/hdc has temperature of 53°C (limit 1°C)

Device /dev/hdd has temperature of 50°C (limit 1°C)

```

Dopo quasi 8 ore di funzionamento, le temperature degli hd rimangono costanti, ben 15° in meno di prima.

e anche la temperatura interna è scesa:

```
# sensors

k8temp-pci-00c3

Adapter: PCI adapter

Core0 Temp:

             +39 C

Core1 Temp:

             +35 C

w83627thf-isa-0290

Adapter: ISA adapter

VCore:     +1.35 V  (min =  +1.33 V, max =  +1.47 V)

+12V:     +12.77 V  (min = +10.82 V, max = +13.19 V)

+3.3V:     +3.15 V  (min =  +3.14 V, max =  +3.47 V)

+5V:       +4.99 V  (min =  +4.75 V, max =  +5.25 V)

-12V:     -12.44 V  (min = -13.18 V, max = -10.80 V)

V5SB:      +5.00 V  (min =  +4.76 V, max =  +5.24 V)

VBat:      +3.04 V  (min =  +2.40 V, max =  +3.60 V)

System Fan:

          112500 RPM  (min = 3000 RPM, div = 2)

CPU Fan:  2636 RPM  (min =  799 RPM, div = 8)

North Bridge Fan:

          6192 RPM  (min = 3000 RPM, div = 2)

M/B Temp:    +50 C  (high =   +45 C, hyst =   +40 C)   sensor = thermistor   ALARM

CPU Temp:  +42.0 C  (high =   +65 C, hyst =   +60 C)   sensor = thermistor

alarms:   Chassis intrusion detection                      ALARM

beep_enable:

          Sound alarm enabled

```

Credo che con l'arrivo delle ventole da posizionare sugli hd, sia già a buon punto.

Per quanto riguarda i 50° della M/B devo preoccuparmi??

Grazie ragazzi.

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *flocchini wrote:*   

> io continuo a preoccuparmi di tener freschi cpu e hdd, poi voi fate come volete   

 In tutta la mia vita non ho mai visto un processore "bruciare" per eccesso di temperatura, e nemmeno malfunzionamenti.

Fino ad oggi la ventola di default fornita insieme al computer ha sempre funzionato egregiamente in tutte le condizioni climatiche (quelle normali... non ho testato sahara e antartide).

In ogni caso può darsi che sia sempre stato solo ENORMEMENTE fortunato a tenere accesi i miei pc 24/7 con tutti i core impegnati al 100%.   :Laughing: 

P.S. spegnere quando gli hd raggiungono 35 è sicuramente esagerato, tuttavia se un mio hd raggiunge la temperatura di 35 capisco che c'è qualcosa che non va visto che normalmente sta molto più freddo.

Avere gli hd a 50 gradi secondo me è troppo rischioso per i dati, poi fai te. Io comprerei un bel nas dove salvare i dati importanti... tanto per essere sicuri che non friggano in quel case.

P.P.S. I nuovi intel (penryn) vengono forniti con una ventola di default che è estremamente silenziosa! Ho notato un livello di rumore veramente modesto. (non ho schede video aggiungive comunque...)

----------

## djinnZ

io si, ne ho viste di MB e CPU cotte e deformate.

Tornando IT: l case è definito a basso rumore, poichè è l'aria che circola a creare rumore certamente la dissipazione è minore (onestamente non ne capisco l'utilità ma... de gustibus).

Un dispositivo attivo (piccolo condizionatore in paratica) costa intorno ai 100 euro credo ed occupa uno slot da 5,25", potrebbe essere la soluzione definitva ma se la temperatura è generalmente alta non ho idea di quel che potrebbe accadere allo spegnimento (ed è allora che gli hd rilasciano calore sul serio, non quando funzionano).

[OT]dubito che le cpu dei tuoi computer abbiano mai rischiato problemi di dissipazione...  :Twisted Evil:  [/OT]

----------

## flocchini

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> In tutta la mia vita non ho mai visto un processore "bruciare" per eccesso di temperatura, e nemmeno malfunzionamenti.
> 
> Fino ad oggi la ventola di default fornita insieme al computer ha sempre funzionato egregiamente in tutte le condizioni climatiche (quelle normali... non ho testato sahara e antartide).
> 
> In ogni caso può darsi che sia sempre stato solo ENORMEMENTE fortunato a tenere accesi i miei pc 24/7 con tutti i core impegnati al 100%.   

 

se sei stato nei limiti di funzionamento la fortuna non serve, e' quando non ci sei dentro o ci esci per un guasto che devi averne molta  :Smile: 

Se invece mi dici che in vita tua non hai MAI visto un pc con la cpu bruciata dal caldo ti dico che hai un C cosi'   :Laughing: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

Vi giuro... eppure abito a Firenze (fredda di inverno e calda di estate... un inferno per gli sbalzi di temperatura!) e uso i pc per simulazioni numeriche che durano anche diverse settimane...   :Smile: .

Anche il mio appartamento è un inferno (a tetto non coimbentato) e il mio pc di casa non ha mai perso un colpo.

L'unica mia precauzione è che un paio di volte l'anno apro il case e faccio pulizia della polvere accumulata.

----------

## djinnZ

e meno male che sei un fisico... come ho detto il problema è lo stress dei materiali (leggera sollecitazione ma continua) sia dal punto di vista termico che meccanico non eventi traumatici.

La famosa storiella della goccia d'aqua che scava la montagna...

E considerando le paranoie che ti fai per la temperatura degli HD dubito che lascerai mai le cpu andare oltre il limite (ed una cpu che lavora per una settimana di fila a 90° è meno stressata di una che passa in continuazione dai 20° ai 100°) e dubito proprio che appena hai finito di elaborare spegni di botto il computer.

Ci si arriva abbastanza facilmente ragionando a spanne.

Mi ricordo di un ced di quando ero bambino (quando era più facile trovare i soldi per una macchina che per un computer), la temperatura della stanza, con tutto il condizionamento (si parlava di mainframe alimentati con la tripolare) era intorno ai  25° e chiesi perchè non mettevano la temperatura più bassa.

Mi fu risposto che la cosa importante non era fare una cella frigorifera ma che la temperatura fosse sempre la stessa, indipendentemente dalla stagione e da quante macchine erano attive.

Poi sono arrivate le idiozie cinematografiche (perchè ogni volta che c'è qualcuno che si occupa di computer è un racchietto con la faccia da avanzo di sagrestia o da pazzoide alla Allevi, vive in frigo e mangia tonnellate di porcherie ipercaloriche? Tutti quelli che conosco io sono persone normali), il marketing che ha iniziato a strombazzare le alte temperature come se fossero indizio positivo e misura di prestazioni, gli assemblatori sfigati che non sanno montare correttamente un dissipatore e via dicendo, i produttori che non si preoccupano più di specificare i parametri di esercizio di quello che costruiscono etc. e ci si chiede se la temperatura è troppo alta (dimenticando sempre che il calore totale generato dovrebbe fare più danno a ventole ferme).

----------

## Cazzantonio

Mi pare che la temperatura massima di esercizio per i seagate sia dell'ordine dei 55/60 gradi... io preferisco tenermi sulla metà.

Magari sono paranoico, però considera che non ci vuole un grande sforzo per mantenere un hd "tiepido", basta una ventola e un minimo di ventilazione nel case. Gli hd contengono i dati... i pc si ricomprano, i dati no.

Per quanto riguarda la sollecitazione lenta e continua dei materiali tendo a darti ragione in teoria, ma in pratica questa tesi è già stata smontata un altro thread per cui mi pare inutile continuare qui.

Su un fatto concordo. Meglio tenere accesa l'elettronica con un carico costante che accendere/spengere di continuo, inoltre un ups fa molto di più di tante ventole per la salvaguardia dell'hardware.

L'unico caso che mi è capitato è stato sul portatile, dove a causa della cattiva ventilazione e dell'accumulo di polvere capitava che il processore si surriscaldasse e il pc si spengesse autonomamente. E' bastato ripulire e configurare cpufreqd per evitare qualsiasi problema.

----------

## djinnZ

Pancu ha parlato di server "casalingo", dubito che abbia uptime regolari e dubito fortemente della dissipazione a macchina ferma.

Il problema è quando accendi il computer, lo usi, lo spegni e lo riaccendi prima che si sia raffreddato.

Per come li usi tu ad esempio ti converrebbe mettere uno script nello shutdown che attenda che la temperatura della cpu si sia normalizzata prima di spegnere o qualcosa del genere.

Tutti gli hd che ho perso fino ad ora erano sui due client che vengono spenti e riaccesi più volte.

Sul server, dove le temperature sono nettamente più alte ma è sempre costantemente acceso dalle 8 alle 20 ed oltre ed ha sempre almeno tre o quattro ore per raffreddarsi durante la notte li ho cambiati per prudenza fino ad ora.

C'è qualche soluzione pratica ed economica per monitorare la temperatura dell'aria in un case?

----------

## Pancu

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Un dispositivo attivo (piccolo condizionatore in paratica) costa intorno ai 100 euro credo ed occupa uno slot da 5,25", potrebbe essere la soluzione definitva.
> 
> 

 

Sai per caso consigliarmi dove sono reperibili questi prodotti?

Non ne riesco a trovare in giro.

Grazie.

----------

## federico

Se avete un arduino che vi avanza...

http://www.uchobby.com/index.php/2007/09/23/arduino-temperature-controlled-pc-fan

Fede

----------

## Kernel78

Io non sono un esperto nel campo ma posso fornire la mia esperienza, sulla mia macchina (accesa più di due anni fa e mai spenta) i dischi hanno queste temperature

```
# hddtemp /dev/sd[abc]

/dev/sda: WDC WD3000JS-60PDB0: 44°C

/dev/sdb: WDC WD3000JS-60PDB0: 43°C

/dev/sdc: WDC WD3000JS-60PDB0: 44°C

```

e in media sono tra i 35 e i 45 ... tengo monitorata la temperatura per accorgermi di eventuali anomalie e non ho mai superato i 50 nemmeno in casi di utilizzo intensivo ...

Mi rendo conto che non parliamo di ssd e quindi le temperature d'uso sono più limitate ma io mi sento più che sicuro ... e i dischi non danno problemi (almeno per ora).

----------

